
Steve Wozniak gets a new job at Axiotron, makers of the Modbook Mac Tablet - Anon84
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/12/22/woz-gets-a-new-job/
======
nirmal
I hope he brings some simple finger-based interaction to Axiotron's offerings.
I think there is a sweet spot in combining finger and pen based interfaces.

------
bprater
Job != Board of advisers.

